# Catskinners Shop



## catskinner (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## catskinner (Mar 3, 2015)

Ment to comment before I posted but I guess this will work. I have a 10" South Bend lathe but am in the process of putting it back together. It has about 14 coats of paint on it that is in need of stripping and a few rust spots to remove, got the electrolysis tank up and running. I am also building a small foundry for aluminum and brass out of a propane tank. Maybe a few more pics to follow.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 3, 2015)

cool! keep the pics rolling, looks like a productive environment you have there. Electrolysis rocks, I've been really impressed with how easy it makes repainting things, just blows off old paint.


----------



## catskinner (Jul 10, 2015)

Well I've got some of it cleaned up.


----------



## catskinner (Jul 10, 2015)

Got a few things painted and starting to get it back together.


----------



## catskinner (Jul 10, 2015)

Here is a video of some parts that just came out of the electrolysis tank, I just sprayed them off with a garden hose.

http://vid138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/catskinner1/Mobile Uploads/IMG_03481_zpsgcxkif88.mp4


----------



## mzayd3 (Jul 11, 2015)

wow!  i never would have thought about electrolysis for paint removal.  I will have to remember that.


----------

